# Got a call from DES QLD



## Harry89 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey all,

So I’m upgrading my license at the moment (trying to), from standard keeper to international keeper as I am hoping to eventually acquire a Sorong GTP. To my surprise, I just got a call from Dept of Envirnoment asking why, how many, when, my setups etc... I was really surprised, and pleased I might add that they seemed to care, especially after how easy it is to arrange a basic permit, I have always thought it odd I never got a call or a visit from them.

Maybe with the push to change legislation and licensing up here they are being more proactive with applicants? Or have they always called people who hope to have more than a basic license? Would be interested to know.

Also of note, the lady was really lovely and polite, asked basic questions on the code of practice etc. I took the chance to ask if they would pop by, it seems unlikely in my case, but she did say if needed I would be contacted again. So I just thought I would mention it, in case anyone was wondering, maybe there will be some changes coming through soon. No skin off my nose, it’s not as though I have anything to hide after all, but for those who need to do upgrades on enclosures or permits etc, now might be a good time to get on it...


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 21, 2019)

Harry89 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I’m upgrading my license at the moment (trying to), from standard keeper to international keeper as I am hoping to eventually acquire a Sorong GTP. To my surprise, I just got a call from Dept of Envirnoment asking why, how many, when, my setups etc... I was really surprised, and pleased I might add that they seemed to care, especially after how easy it is to arrange a basic permit, I have always thought it odd I never got a call or a visit from them.
> 
> ...


Early last year I moved my reptile and bird collection from NSW to Qld and I found them very helpful, it did take a while to get the necessary 3 licences, recreational, restricted and international, and the required movement permit but they were very courteous and helpful through the process.


----------



## Allan (Jan 21, 2019)

Do they require that you hold an “international” licence for non Aussie GTPs?


----------



## Harry89 (Jan 21, 2019)

Allan said:


> Do they require that you hold an “international” licence for non Aussie GTPs?



Yes mate, they do indeed. Also most breeders of not pure Aussie GTP’s will ask that you have the proper license too I have noted, or they won’t sell to you. Responsible in my eyes as it keeps everyone honest.


----------



## Allan (Jan 22, 2019)

I just can’t see how they’ll be able to police it.


----------

